# Is this normal play between two dogs in multiple dog household?



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

Can people with multiple dogs comment if my 3.5 year old intact male and 6 month old intact female are playing?






My male Max was not socialized as much as I would have wanted to as a puppy but his play style with the new pup is similar to how we wrestle. He loves human company and doesn't entertain dogs much except for him now annoying sister Mia.

He just vocalizes and bares teeth for the pup as she keeps bugging him to play by nipping on legs and neck. He is very gently with her till now and they have started to interact this way since a month back when her puppy licence expired i guess. They used to chase each other earlier but since the pups nipping has increased after teething their play style changed overnight.

Should i continue to encourage this sort of play as this is the only form i am able to get out of them so far, other than this they chill and sleep together a lot. Had some resource guarding with the pup earlier on which we have been working on are are seeing good progress. 

The problem is that my boy is so gentle with her that he doesn't know how to correct her properly, he has yet to nip her and the female pup seems to get more hyper the longer i let it continue so i still have to step in every time. 

I hope this sort of play doesn't develop into aggression as Mia gets older and bigger. 

Thanks in advance for any feedback looking forward to hearing about your experiences


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

We have two adult dogs in our house presently, and they play in a way that is somewhat similar. The older dog is a roughly 3-year-old basset/spaniel mix (Gumbo), the younger is a little over 2-year-old dobe/GSD mix (Pumpkin), and we now have a GSD puppy. When the now-adults were first introduced, we stepped in when things got too amped up--and they did pretty often. We got Gumbo when Pumpkin was about 8 months old, so I imagine she was somewhere in between puppy and adult, or fully adult, in his eyes. Of course, she was bigger even though she was younger, and neither are GSDs, and we didn't have the adult dog first, etc. so experiences can be expected to differ. In any case, we let them do what they would to until it got too rambunctious, then use a cue to effectively say "close your mouth, a human is coming to separate you."

When it comes to differences over time, I honestly don't well remember how exactly they played at first. I do remember how the dynamic changed over time, though. In something like a month, they'd gone from being very rough and clearly trying to figure each other out, to knowing about where they stood and playing more calmly. They set boundaries with each other, and I never noticed either really correcting the other, though that could just be my obliviousness.

They both play with open mouths, bearing teeth, both are pretty vocal, and they'll happily wrestle. They don't do so much jumping at each other as yours do, but that could be for any number of reasons. They still play rough, though less so than at first, and can be expected to run around in our living room vocalising anytime they're together. Personally, I don't mind letting dogs play rough, as long as they're supervised. I know other people who discourage it heavily. I don't think it's wrong to choose either way. In the end, it's your house, and what you're comfortable with is important.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 3 GSDs and this is normal for my household. Mine are 7 yrs, 4 yrs and 10 mos. If I feel that someone is starting to bully, or if it could escalate, or if the puppy is being too obnoxious, then I shut it down. Mostly I just let them play. You have to learn to read your dogs.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't like it.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

He's not having fun. I'd stop it, and personally, I wouldn't let them ever play in the house even if they did enjoy it. Inside, I want them settled period. No anticipation of anything else in the house.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The way the larger shepherd has his teeth bared - that is NOT a happy, playful face! No, I would shut this down. One day it is likely going to escalate into a dog fight.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

HolyFriedFish said:


> In something like a month, they'd gone from being very rough and clearly trying to figure each other out, to knowing about where they stood and playing more calmly. They set boundaries with each other, and I never noticed either really correcting the other, though that could just be my obliviousness.
> 
> They both play with open mouths, bearing teeth, both are pretty vocal, and they'll happily wrestle. They don't do so much jumping at each other as yours do, but that could be for any number of reasons. They still play rough, though less so than at first, and can be expected to run around in our living room vocalising anytime they're together. Personally, I don't mind letting dogs play rough, as long as they're supervised. I know other people who discourage it heavily. I don't think it's wrong to choose either way. In the end, it's your house, and what you're comfortable with is important.


Thank you for sharing your experience. I am already starting to see some changes since this video was taken last week.

My boy is not vocal as much as earlier and they have been able to start and stop play on their own last few times while I supervise. 

They both seem to be learning their limits so I will continue to see how this evolves and make adjustments to their training accordingly.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I don't like it.


Thank you and apologies if the behavior is unacceptable to you.

This is my first time with two dogs in a household and it is all very new and I am learning still.

I understand your concern for my male dog and I will try my best to not let him be bothered until the pups obedience is more solid.

Can you suggest any other activities where both of them can be interacting and enjoying? 

The puppy has solid drive and the adult not so much. I have started to train them together and they both seem to enjoy the activity of working around each other.

I should focus more on this I guess than expecting them to engage with each other.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> He's not having fun. I'd stop it, and personally, I wouldn't let them ever play in the house even if they did enjoy it. Inside, I want them settled period. No anticipation of anything else in the house.


Thank you I understand why it is important for dogs to settle in the house. Currently we haven't payed much importance to it as we are newly married and do not have any kids yet. But I would certainly discourage rough play in the house and encourage it in the park or on the terrace going forward. 

I have gotten more complacent with our new puppy as she is much much easier to manage than our boy was at this age. She has a terrific off switch, much more cooperative which is why the pup is able to get away with some mischief play with the adult once in a while. We have been trying hard not to discourage her from being playful but we must step up our training and set limits for dog to dog interactions till they get older i guess. They only play like this maybe max 10-15 mins combined throughout the day rest of the time they are just chilling with each other.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I have 3 GSDs and this is normal for my household. Mine are 7 yrs, 4 yrs and 10 mos. If I feel that someone is starting to bully, or if it could escalate, or if the puppy is being too obnoxious, then I shut it down. Mostly I just let them play. You have to learn to read your dogs.


Thank you so much for the reassurance. 

Do u allow your dogs to play indoors? 

Are they allowed on the bed and furniture?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

souvik6 said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I do allowing playing indoors, but I shut it down if it gets too rough, or if I want everyone to settle. It's not a non-stop free for all over here. They are also allowed on the couch, but are trained to jump off immediately if I say so. I have had dogs sleep with me in the past, but none of these three get on the bed. The puppy sleeps loose in the bedroom with me, but doesn't get on the bed - she prefers to sleep on the floor, which is fine with me. 

I'm trying to remember the last time I just had one dog. It's been almost 40 years. I know in the last 20 years, I've had 3 Dobes, 4 Italian Greyhounds, and 4 GSDs, in different combinations.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't like it either. I didn't get a good feeling watching that. If those were my dogs I would shut that down and see if the older dog can feel ok if the pup doesn't try to play with him and build from there.

I don't allow playing indoors, partly due to slippery floors but more because they can get like a herd of Bulls in a China shop. I don't allow anything faster than a slow relaxed trot indoors either. Speed limits are posted.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Souvic you had a great idea to work them around each other. Obedience if there isn't conflict over rewards or attention, and leash walks together or offleash if the pup can leave the other one alone.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

souvik6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can people with multiple dogs comment if my 3.5 year old intact male and 6 month old intact female are playing?
> 
> ...


 Hopefully by me sharing this I will be able to play the video.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sunsilver said:


> No, I would shut this down. One day it is likely going to escalate into a dog fight.


That is what I'd be concerned about. If this were two dogs in the same household but she was a year old rather than 6 months and they'd been playing this way since she was a puppy, I'd be much less concerned. But adult dogs will often put up with rude, pestering behavior from a puppy that they would not from an older dog. You may see this referred to as a "puppy pass", as in the puppy gets a pass for obnoxious behavior because it's still young and doesn't know any better. But eventually, the older dog may get tired of it as the puppy matures and then decide to take matters into his own, um, paws. If he's sending signals saying "go away, you're bugging me", and she's either not getting it or blowing him off, things could escalate quickly. 

When we got Keefer we'd had GSDs for 19 years, but it was the first time I'd ever had two dogs at the same time. I'm sure I erred on the side of caution when he was a puppy and Dena was an adult, and then later when Keefer was an adult and Halo was a puppy, but better safe than sorry. I made sure that I stepped in and stopped things whenever I wasn't 100% sure both were having fun. While I did all the serious training with each separately, I also did mini obedience sessions with them both together. I'd interrupt play and make them both sit or down and make eye contact with me for treat rewards, and then release them back to play again. If they wouldn't stop when I told them to knock it off, everyone went to their crates for a brief timeout to chill for a bit. 

Many things, including rough play, may be "normal" dog behavior but that doesn't mean it's necessarily a good idea, or something we need to tolerate. Barking, biting, chewing, and digging are normal too, but we set limits on those - no indiscriminate barking, no biting human skin, my shoes are not a chew toy, and no digging in the flower beds. I do allow my dogs to play in the house because our yard is very small. But when I say you're done, you're done. 

Here's my two dogs playing - this is about a week past Halo's first birthday and Keefer was 4: 






She is clearly the instigator, but he's having fun too. I would not have let them play like this when she was younger. He was used to playing with Dena and at first was way too rough with Halo when she was little so I stepped in a LOT. It was apparent fairly soon though that she was more than a match for him, even with her much smaller size. He outweighs her by 20-25 pounds, but she totally rules him.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think it's awesome to let that pup think it is ok to ignore those signals and keep trying to play either.

One day their that dog will back it up or the pup tries that on a different dog who will


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A video of "normal" play between intact male and female. Notice how both male and female lie down and roll on their sides or back during play. Also, notice that play is periodically stopped and both dogs rest, and that body language is loose and relaxed. At the end of this clip, both dogs lie down and munch on snow- no stress. Also, note the young pup does her own thing and doesn't interfere with the adults playing. This is proper and respectful behavior for a young pup. She played/plays with the older dogs as well, but doesn't get in the way of adult interactions.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Another example of normal play ... this is my female, Jazz, and her buddy Toby from a few years ago. You can see, both relaxed and having fun. There is give and take between the two in the play as well, trading dominant and submissive roles in play.






And some gratuitous cuteness, also an example of normal play, indoors between a puppy and an adult. This is Jasmine and Omen from just a couple days ago. Jazz is 5 years old, Omen is 12 weeks ... He's usually the instigator, but they both enjoy playing together. When he gets to be too much Jazz shuts it down, or I shut it down if they get too crazy in the house, or if he is in one of his crazy moods and decides to ignore Jazz's attempts to let him know she isn't interested in playing at the moment.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

souvik6 said:


> Thank you and apologies if the behavior is unacceptable to you.
> 
> This is my first time with two dogs in a household and it is all very new and I am learning still.
> 
> ...


Really it isn't about obedience. The younger dog just needs to be taught not to mess with a dog that is in that state of mind. The older dog is mostly trying to get the younger dog to stop what he is doing but not willing to go after him to get it to stop...yet. So really it is just about correcting the younger dog when the older dog can't or won't. If the older dog was enjoying it then you can just let it go. If they can play nice without that kind of behavior then fine. If not then there is no problem with not allowing them to play and them just coexisting in the same room together. I think the older dog will start to become more friendly over time if you step in and stop the younger dog from harassing him when he doesn't want it.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

This does not look like play. This looks like an older dog telling the younger one to leave him alone. I would not allow it. The older one is being patient, but patience only goes so far before it's gone.


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

I do agree with others about the give and take of being dominant or submissive. All of our dogs, including the puppy, do both at different times during play. They switch roles, as others have noted.

I can't tell whether your dogs are playing based on their faces, as even our dogs sometimes make faces that wouldn't look like playing faces to me. Still, they're obvious about it when they're done playing, and the other dogs are expected to let them be at that point. So I agree that you need to be able to see when they're ready to be done playing, and it's entirely possible that my naïve eyes aren't seeing what other, more experienced, dog owners are seeing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> She is clearly the instigator, but he's having fun too. I would not have let them play like this when she was younger. He was used to playing with Dena and at first was way too rough with Halo when she was little so I stepped in a LOT. It was apparent fairly soon though that she was more than a match for him, even with her much smaller size. He outweighs her by 20-25 pounds, but she totally rules him.


Thank you very much for your insight Cassidy's Mom. You have explained it very clearly and I now have a much better idea how I should step up my management and leadership skills. 

I have to let the adult feel more safe now that we have removed the baby gates around the house. I have to encourage and reward calm behavior from the pup around the adult. I need to help them both to build trust for each other and teach better doggy manners. 

I have noticed the pup starts acting this way when shes tired and in need of her nap. 90% of the time for the rest of the day they co exist very peacefully when her mental and physical needs are met. 

My adult male is a very chill dog who loves to sleep and spend time with his humans. He never asked for a sister so he should not have to tolerate her mischief if he doesn't want to. It is my fault to have such high expectations and allowing them to play/engange in hopes that they can become best of buds. I realize that I should give it more time to let the pup mature and have more respect for adult dogs.

I understand the adult is being very tolerant of the pup but i am seeing him start to correct her finally. I am noticing the pup slowly starting to react to his signals also and backing off to calm herself down on her own.

Even then do u think the few times when it does happen that they engage, should the pup be given a time out for engaging the adult? Should the adult be given a time out for correcting the pup? Or should i just interrupt the interaction, reward for stopping play and release. I am pretty sure, the pup would go back to getting the adult to try to play again.. maybe then i should call for a time out. I will make changes immediately and see how both of them adjust to the new rules


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't think it's awesome to let that pup think it is ok to ignore those signals and keep trying to play either.
> 
> One day their that dog will back it up or the pup tries that on a different dog who will


I agree completely, only last night did i see this for the first time. The pup after finishing her food tried to claim the adult's food while he was still eating and she got told off by the adult very clearly.

No bites but he did stand his ground, gave couple very intense barks and pushed her away. She fell and got a little hurt and came back to us to complain very vocally like she was completely innocent. She was just as surprised as we were by what just happened.. Too bad we saw the whole thing and feel as if she had it coming.

He lets her have his food otherwise once he is finished eating and doesn't have any guarding issues. We interpreted it as him trying to teach her manners now that he feels shes older.

My question is are there certain scenarios where it is ok for an adult dog to correct a disrespectful puppy in the same household or is it our job never put them in any such situation?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

souvik6 said:


> I agree completely, only last night did i see this for the first time. The pup after finishing her food tried to claim the adult's food while he was still eating and she got told off by the adult very clearly.
> 
> No bites but he did stand his ground, gave couple very intense barks and pushed her away. She fell and got a little hurt and came back to us to complain very vocally like she was completely innocent. She was just as surprised as we were by what just happened.. Too bad we saw the whole thing and feel as if she had it coming.
> 
> ...


I would absolutely begin confining the puppy at meal times, immediately. I would never allow a young dog to try and take food from an older dog.

This is my policy on dog-dog corrections. If I have an older dog that I can trust, meaning, I know the dog won't over do it and injure or overly frighten the puppy, there are some instances when I will allow an older dog to correct a younger one that is out of line. It does seem important for them to get feedback from their own kind.

I don't allow any dog to be antagonized....so if a pup gets a correction and then everyone moves on happily with a lesson learned then that's fine. If the youngster continues to pester the older dog and isn't getting the hint, then I step in. At that point, I lay down the law with the youngster.

same in opposite, if the older dog is being unnecessarily nasty to the youngster, that won't be tolerated either.

My personal preference is I don't let the dogs "work it out" hardly ever. I let them know I want them all to defer to me, and I will maintain fairness for everyone. 

It's pretty unusual for most animal species to be appropriately tolerant of the young of another animal, especially that they haven't known since birth. Since we put them in this unnatural situation, i feel it is on us to make it work for everybody.

I never let any dog approach another dog while it is eating, period. A dog is well within its rights to get nasty to protect his meal, and i don't want dog fights in my house, period. It has worked well for me. Either confine one or both, tether one or both away from each other to eat, or train them not to leave their own feeding "spot" and approach anyone else's.

Way back in the day I had my young female, my young male who was recently adopted and we knew little about him, and a pomeranian who would shamelessly dart into either of their bowls and heed no warning from the shepherds. My husband installed little metal eye hooks at 3 different places in the kitchen, one out of sight of the others. I looped three cheap, thin dog leashes from the grocery store in them, and everyone got tethered before I began meal prep, and remained tethered at their "spot" until after the bowls had all been picked up.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It's usually best to just let the adult correct the puppy. The only time I would step in is if the corrections get too rough, or the puppy just doesn't get the hint. Puppies should learn how to act appropriately around other dogs from other dogs, especially if they are sharing the same household. 

What may complicate things in your situation is that the puppy is getting past the puppy stage. Adults will generally only tolerate puppy lack of manners until a certain age (up to around 4 months or so usually referred to as the "puppy pass") then the corrections will get swifter and harder and depending on the puppy it may end in fighting or someone getting hurt. 

Monitor closely and step in to correct one or the other depending upon the situation.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You can tell from the expressions and body language that the GSD and the little chi/daschund mix are having fun together, despite the size difference. Also, the small dog has somewhere safe to retreat to if it's feeling overwhelmed:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I would absolutely begin confining the puppy at meal times, immediately. I would never allow a young dog to try and take food from an older dog.
> 
> This is my policy on dog-dog corrections. If I have an older dog that I can trust, meaning, I know the dog won't over do it and injure or overly frighten the puppy, there are some instances when I will allow an older dog to correct a younger one that is out of line. It does seem important for them to get feedback from their own kind.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: ^ What she said! Excellent post, TCG. I totally agree that unless I'm absolutely sure that I can trust the older dog to _appropriately_ correct the younger dog, AND that the younger dog will respect that correction and back off immediately, I won't let them just work it out. 

And I would never put them in a situation where one dog feels the need to guard its food from the other. Nothing good can come of that and it's my job to ensure that both dogs feel secure at mealtime. You can crate one or both, put them in separate rooms, or what I do is feed them in the garage - one inside the chainlink pen, one outside, with the gate closed between them. In a pinch you can feed them at opposite ends of the same room, with someone standing between them until they're both done eating, to act as a blocker if necessary. 

I found out purely by accident that Halo will leave her food bowl and dive into Keefer's _while he's still eating_, (and he will let her!), but she would warn him off in no uncertain terms if he tried to do the same, lol. So the gate is always closed so she's not able to do that. She scarfs down her food and once he's done eating she has to sit politely for me to open the gate and release her to go lick his bowl. 

My dogs get along fantastically, but I'd bet at least 75% of that is due to Keefer deferring to Halo and being amazingly tolerant of her antics. She is the Queen! :rofl:


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: ^ What she said! Excellent post, TCG. I totally agree that unless I'm absolutely sure that I can trust the older dog to _appropriately_ correct the younger dog, AND that the younger dog will respect that correction and back off immediately, I won't let them just work it out.
> 
> And I would never put them in a situation where one dog feels the need to guard its food from the other. Nothing good can come of that and it's my job to ensure that both dogs feel secure at mealtime. You can crate one or both, put them in separate rooms, or what I do is feed them in the garage - one inside the chainlink pen, one outside, with the gate closed between them. In a pinch you can feed them at opposite ends of the same room, with someone standing between them until they're both done eating, to act as a blocker if necessary.
> 
> ...


Hehe you must share some pics of them both!! do all the females get this special pass from older males or males in general? I have seen my male be much more tolerant of and comfortable around females as compared to males. Some times he may even ignore the females, but if its male then he has serious trust issues. No leash reactivity just testosterone i guess.

Have you noticed any of your younger pups challenge an existing adult in terms of rank? I have read having dogs of same sex there is a much higher chances for role change once a pup matures. How does it work in a household with opposite sex dogs?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

souvik6 said:


> Hehe you must share some pics of them both!!


 Sharing a Jolly ball










Sharing a frisbee



















Sharing an Orbee ball










They're just the teeniest bit competitive, lol. 



> Do all the females get this special pass from older males or males in general? I have seen my male be much more tolerant of and comfortable around females as compared to males. Some times he may even ignore the females, but if its male then he has serious trust issues. No leash reactivity just testosterone i guess.
> 
> Have you noticed any of your younger pups challenge an existing adult in terms of rank? I have read having dogs of same sex there is a much higher chances for role change once a pup matures. How does it work in a household with opposite sex dogs?


Only having had experience with 2 pairs of dogs - Dena & Keefer, and Keefer & Halo, I'm hardly the authority! But I would say there are no hard and fast rules, it depends probably more than anything on the temperament of the particular dogs. Keef could defer to Halo because she has a stronger personality and he's just more temperamentally suited to follow along than to challenge her for rank, or it could be that he was the little brother to an older female before he was the older brother to a younger female, so deference to females was a pre-established pattern for him before Halo came along, or possibly some of each. I really have no idea. I do think that *generally* opposite sex pairs are a safer bet to get along well. And if I were to have two of the same sex it would be 2 males rather than 2 females. Although since my husband and I both prefer females, it's unlikely we ever would have two boys.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am late to this party but I didn't like it a bit. The hard shark eye and and teeth of the older dog and the female is challenging him very boldly, especially for her age. I don't allow behavior like this and it needs to stop IMO. When I had a group of 4 the top dog never allowed even gentler "play" like this so I learned not to accept it either from them. I would step in as soon as you see the first signal of roughness by separating the two. Do not favor either one. BTW: they looks so innocent and cute on their bed.....


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Keefer and Halo are beautiful, bless them!! They seem to have such a lovely bond and I love the competitiveness between siblings. I think it would bring out the best in them.

Do u have any tips to deal with a female coming in heat while having an intact male at home? 

Mia is few days over 7 months and the two have started to develop a good bond and I am not sure if I need to send my boy somewhere for 3 weeks as per some suggestions i have been reading.

I could do that worst case if things get really heated up but I am a bit worried about separating Mia as she is always used to being with max while me and my wife are at work.

We haven't got the chance to work on her separation anxiety yet any longer than an hour without max. She gets really anxious and i would not want to stress her more by sending him to my parents during her heat.

My question is that is it really that difficult to keep intact opposite sex dogs in the same house during this time? I have two appropriate sized crates which i can also utilize during this period but i am not sure if the wired crates from midwest are strong enough to hold them down. I have never had any problems with either of them trying to break out of it ever but I am unsure how they would hold up if they are crated in the same room during her heat and decide to go at it. I am also planning to do the ladies undie and pads to help her during this time and am already training her to accept it. 

I do plan to get Mia spayed but after her first or second heat.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I am late to this party but I didn't like it a bit. The hard shark eye and and teeth of the older dog and the female is challenging him very boldly, especially for her age. I don't allow behavior like this and it needs to stop IMO. When I had a group of 4 the top dog never allowed even gentler "play" like this so I learned not to accept it either from them. I would step in as soon as you see the first signal of roughness by separating the two. Do not favor either one. BTW: they looks so innocent and cute on their bed.....


Thank you very much. I have been refereeing their play and setting the limits by reading the reactions from the older dog and its been going well.

Now both of them look at me for guidance as to what they are doing is acceptable of not? I am also working on stopping and staring play on cue as an impulse control exercise for the pup. I can see the difference in two weeks of training and they seem to be bonding and older dog is trusting the pup much more. I will keep working on this and will do whatever else is required to keep both of them happy and safe.

The female pup has already started to show affection towards my male and vice versa as in now she would allow him to smell her and they are much more comfortable being very close to each other. I hope this is due to them accepting each other rather than some symptoms of her coming into heat ;p


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

I know this is a bit late but I would like to thank you all for your advice and sharing your experiences.

You have really helped us bring more joy and harmony in our home. 

I would like to post an update on how Max and Mia are getting along and playing together. 

Please let me know if I am on the right track and any further advice or concerns you might have after looking at the new video of them playing.

After a lot of work, you cannot image how happy I am to see them both playing this way. I just hope we are making progress..


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

They look like they are both having a great time together. Definitely looks like they are comfortable with each other and both enjoying themselves. Much different body language from your adult dog than in the first video you posted!


----------

